# Compra estação



## rufer (21 Dez 2019 às 10:15)

Bom dia.

Estou a pensar comprar esta estação.
Alguém pode dar feedback?
Vale a pena ou não?
Obrigado.

http://www.techplaza.pt/Revenda-Ter...-center-5-in-1-WIFI-Profi-Sensor-P241177.html


----------

